# Uber Black



## White Dragon (May 22, 2018)

Hello I would like to know if anyone know in California Los Angeles who can rent just TCP account ? If please send me message I have 2015 Chevy Suburban


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

It doesn’t work like that. The car must be added by CPUC/DMV/LAX/Uber and be owned and insured by the holder of the TCP.

You can try to buy someone’s account but you can’t just add your own car.


----------

